# Name That Subwoofer - part 2



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

About a year ago I posted a thread titled "If 2 subs are good, and 4 even better, what do you call 9?". It was a whimsical contest to see who could name all the subwoofers I had sitting in my house, either for review or that I owned. A lot of people told me how much fun they had trying to guess them so I decided it might be time to do it again.

Of the original 9 I only have 2 of them; the rest have either gone back to the manufacturer or been sold. The 2 I still own won't be in this picture, but 3 new ones do appear. The rest are here awaiting review. Rather ironically, there are 9 again.

The same disclaimer exists this time as last... no, my living room is not where I store them. I have a spare bedroom that I use as a staging area, but it's too small for me to line up this many subwoofers and get a picture.

So, can you guess what any of them are? I'll update this post whenever someone identifies a particular unit.

*This is all 9:*
 

*The front row looks like this:*
 
Front Row (left to right)
1:
2: {the one on top}
3: Paradigm Monitor SUB 12 [Reefdvr27]
4:
5:

*The back row looks like this:*
 
Back Row (left to right)
1:
2:
3: SVS SB13 Ultra [steve nn]
4:


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Number 3 back row SVS SB13-Ultra. I now understand the picture I was referring to in the other thread. I guess I’ll have to go back over your reviews for more info.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Correct! I'll add that to the first post.

FWIW... only one of them has been reviewed thus far, so you won't find many hints by looking at my past reviews. I'm not going to make it _that_ easy...


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

theJman said:


> Correct! I'll add that to the first post.
> 
> FWIW... only one of them has been reviewed thus far, so you won't find many hints by looking at my past reviews. I'm not going to make it _that_ easy...


Yes I see you alluded to that in your first post, guilty as charged..


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Is that a Paradigm Sub 10 in the front row?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Reefdvr27 said:


> Is that a Paradigm Sub 10 in the front row?


You're _thisclose_, so I'll give it to you; it's actually the SUB 12, not the 10. Good one though.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Can I play? :bigsmile: Okay... NOT fair, I know.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I say give it a shot. This thread generated fewer responses than I anticipated, and at this point I doubt it's going to see much additional action. I'm curious to see how many of them you recognize.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Is the back row #2 a PSA XS30?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Nope, no PSA's in this batch.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

theJman said:


> Nope, no PSA's in this batch.


Doh! I am just sub illiterate I guess... :R


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Front row left aperion audio Bravus 12d?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Back row furthest left looks like a Turbo'd MFW-15.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok I have been doing some investigating. Let me just ask you one question before I give another shot at one. Is there a PC Ultra in there somewhere? Don’t tell me where though. :scratch:


----------

